# How much did you make on Thanksgiving?



## mitchnj1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Worked my ass off ALL day, 15 hours. Made $411. Wish it was more but I'm very thankful for the opportunity. Since I started the end of August I've been doing $700 - $1000 per week, putting in about 40 - 50 hours. It was supposed to be part time but I love money and this business gets addictive! 

Thanks Uber!!!!

Mitch


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

how many miles have you put on your car since august?


----------



## mitchnj1 (Nov 26, 2015)

tee hee said:


> how many miles have you put on your car since august?


About 20,000. My 2012 Chevy Equinox has over 101,000 miles. I'm just going to make the money and not worry about the miles. However I have had almost no issues with the Equinox!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

About 7k per month. I'm glad it's working out for you. How long do you plan on running this car before considering a replacement?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow your mileage to $ ratio is horrible. Even on uberx I averaged close to $1/mile. Do you drive around all day or park and wait?


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Luberon said:


> About 7k per month. I'm glad it's working out for you. How long do you plan on running this car before considering a replacement?


7k per month, 20 working days in month equal 350 miles per day. Assuming 10 hour day equal 35 miles per hour. possible? NO way! IMHO


----------



## mitchnj1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Luberon said:


> About 7k per month. I'm glad it's working out for you. How long do you plan on running this car before considering a replacement?


I'm hoping I can get another 100K miles out of it! Its PAID for!!!!


----------



## mitchnj1 (Nov 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> Wow your mileage to $ ratio is horrible. Even on uberx I averaged close to $1/mile. Do you drive around all day or park and wait?


Yea I'm driving too much without a passenger. I guess I get impatient just sitting and waiting but now I see its costing me money. Thanks


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

mitchnj1 said:


> Worked my ass off ALL day, 15 hours. Made $411. Wish it was more but I'm very thankful for the opportunity. Since I started the end of August I've been doing $700 - $1000 per week, putting in about 40 - 50 hours. It was supposed to be part time but I love money and this business gets addictive!
> 
> Thanks Uber!!!!
> 
> Mitch


How many miles are you putting on your car, and I am sure that's gross before Uber's cut, and don't forget the tax man at the end of the year. Since you are also self employed it means no benefits. Oh and do you carry commercial insurance, I am sure your standard car policy does not cover Taxi /FHV work.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Uberman8263 said:


> 7k per month, 20 working days in month equal 350 miles per day. Assuming 10 hour day equal 35 miles per hour. possible? NO way! IMHO


 Dude might be clocking 7days a week for 12 hours. Many people do that.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Dude might be clocking 7days a week for 12 hours. Many people do that.


Stated in his post 40 - 50 per week. About half the hours you are suggesting.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

mitchnj1 said:


> Worked my ass off ALL day, 15 hours. Made $411. Wish it was more but I'm very thankful for the opportunity. Since I started the end of August I've been doing $700 - $1000 per week, putting in about 40 - 50 hours. It was supposed to be part time but I love money and this business gets addictive!
> 
> Thanks Uber!!!!
> 
> Mitch


And where were all of these riders going on Thanksgiving?

How many trips did you make?


----------



## Uber37 (Aug 28, 2015)

I COULDN'T MAKE S#^T IT WAS SO SLOW FOR ME!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Uberman8263 said:


> Stated in his post 40 - 50 per week. About half the hours you are suggesting.


7000 miles in 50 hours. That's 140 mph. Very beleivable..... If you wanna lie at least take the time to make up something beleivable.
0


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanksgiving: $160 in 4.5 hours.
Black Friday :$240 in 10 hours. 





Not on Uber or Lyft. Overtime at work = not having to deal with stupid over entitled passengers, no wear and tear on car and 0 spent on gas. 
Life is good


----------



## mitchnj1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Dude might be clocking 7days a week for 12 hours. Many people do that.


Some people just WORK HARD and have financial goals and obligations. Does this look like I'm making it up?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

mitchnj1 said:


> Some people just WORK HARD and have financial goals and obligations. Does this look like I'm making it up?
> 
> View attachment 19097


How many miles did you put on your car "that just lost value, newbers cars don't depreciate, lol", how many hours where you on the road, now also deduct 38% taxes at the end of the year, so how much did you make again. 
And another question, that's not a salary job, so how much do you think you will make next week, and the week after, and so forth. 
And you should also realize that Uber is feeding you a bit more work, they do this with all new drivers, you soon will learn, in time, in time. 
One more thing, be careful not to get into a fender bender, don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## mitchnj1 (Nov 26, 2015)

ORT said:


> How many miles did you put on your car "that just lost value, newbers cars don't depreciate, lol", how many hours where you on the road, now also deduct 38% taxes at the end of the year, so how much did you make again.
> And another question, that's not a salary job, so how much do you think you will make next week, and the week after, and so forth.
> And you should also realize that Uber is feeding you a bit more work, they do this with all new drivers, you soon will learn, in time, in time.
> One more thing, be careful not to get into a fender bender, don't say you weren't warned.


So if Uber is so bad why do you do it?


----------



## Uber37 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes people be killing me always have some sideways stuff to say about ish...get your money man! !!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

mitchnj1 said:


> Some people just WORK HARD and have financial goals and obligations. Does this look like I'm making it up?
> 
> View attachment 19097


Congratulations, you do way better than most uber folks out there. From the pay statement, you averaged close to $25 AFTER uber cuts and about $32 gross fares on average. For most most drivers in most markets this is not achievable on a consistent basis. First, majority of requests are minimum rides, so unless there is a 6X surge you cannot make $30 on a minimum fare. In my market the only place you are guaranteed a long ride is at the airport arrival and the wait time there is nearly always one hour or more. Even if you wait outside hotels, it is hit or miss, you may or may not get an airport trip. Third, at base rates without surge it is impossible to complete a $30 uberX trip every hour for 40-50 hours. How many surge hours are there in any given week? At NJ uberX rates, a 10 mile ride completed over 30 minutes costs $20.25 of which you get $15 net. In short you have to be an uberX unicorn to earn such impossible sums consistently. My bs detector says something is way off somewhere in this story.
BTW, how does working 50 hours translate into 'hard' work compared to other drivers putting 70+ hours and earning less?

+


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

mitchnj1 said:


> I'm hoping I can get another 100K miles out of it! Its PAID for!!!!


PAID for does not mean your car, time and maintenance are FREE or WORTHLESS. The shoes you wear are also paid for. Why not work as a newspaper boy for next to nothing then? A car being paid for is the lamest reason people give when they dont want to account for all their expenses.

.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

1k gross in 40 hrs was fair in 1997
Also in 1997 the minimum taxi charge was 5.00
Also you made it in a 1700.00 ex-police caprice 
Also at 1.15 per gallon 
Also a cab driver never ever took sh*t from no one 

Damn times have changed in big ways


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

mitchnj1 said:


> Worked my ass off ALL day, 15 hours. Made $411. Wish it was more but I'm very thankful for the opportunity. Since I started the end of August I've been doing $700 - $1000 per week, putting in about 40 - 50 hours. It was supposed to be part time but I love money and this business gets addictive!
> 
> Thanks Uber!!!!
> 
> Mitch


Good job dude! $700 to$1k per week is a lot of driving. I know all about it. I've done it and could do it any given week if I want to put in the time. Why some want to bugger your brew is beyond me. I'm guessing but perhaps they can't do it, so how could you. In any case, keep up the good work!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

limepro said:


> Wow your mileage to $ ratio is horrible. Even on uberx I averaged close to $1/mile. Do you drive around all day or park and wait?


Metrics? Where we're going we don't _need _metrics.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Congratulations, you do way better than most uber folks out there. From the pay statement, you averaged close to $25 AFTER uber cuts and about $32 gross fares on average. For most most drivers in most markets this is not achievable on a consistent basis.
> +


I consistently do about $22/hr after uber's cut and after my expenses. Some weeks it's $25-26, and a few weeks it's as low as $19.

Seattle market.


----------



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

6.5 hours online thanksgiving 26th . 2 trips. 20.36 $ - 16.29$ after uber cut .. getting rich REAL FAST


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Robertk said:


> I consistently do about $22/hr after uber's cut and after my expenses. Some weeks it's $25-26, and a few weeks it's as low as $19.
> 
> Seattle market.


 1) Seattle is at $1.35 compared to $1.10 in NJ 2) The fewer hours you drive, the more you make per hour since part timers focus only on the juiciest hours.
My guess is you drive 30 hours or less and your average FARE fare is way less than $30. 
My post does not doubt that you can make $1000+ per week. But I seriously doubt you can consistently make 1000 driving 40-50 hours. Moreso, I was shown supposed 42 rides on UberX that netted $1000. It could be true, but highly unusual.


----------

